
Ask HN: What are the best email-marketing tools besides mailchimp? - michaelsitver
Context: I&#x27;ve been using Mailchimp for years, but it&#x27;s starting to feel stale, overpriced, and underfeatured.<p>I&#x27;ve looked at a lot of the big email providers (Aweber, CampaignMonitor, etc.), but they all seem to have many of the same issues, so I&#x27;m looking for new, lesser-known alternatives I might like.
======
nceruchalu
Hey interesting question. Currently working on a project in this space that
won't be ready for a few more weeks. But Let me pitch it at you and tell me if
it could solve your problem?

# Volleyy Pitch

Volleyy is the tool for generating emails your subscribers love to read. We
separate email content generation from aesthetics, and let you focus on
getting your message across.

We've taken away the run-of-the-mill templates found in existing solutions and
let you take the wheel with our (medium.com style) blogging interface.

We deliver your emails with a simple (and consistent) theme, tested for user-
friendliness and ease of navigation (Get a sneak peek here:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/nnoduka/volleyy.jpeg](https://s3.amazonaws.com/nnoduka/volleyy.jpeg))

~~~
michaelsitver
Interesting. I don't think that's really for me, because I'm a bit of a
control freak in terms of design.

~~~
nceruchalu
Ah that's a fair point. Thanks for the feedback!

Would you mind sharing what issues you seem to find in all the major
platforms? And why you feel MailChimp is underfeatured?

